# No sound from speakers...bad deck?



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I installed a new system into my 97 200sx. I got an Alpine 7874 deck with dkd 116 mbquart 6.5 coaxials and jl audio tr650 6.5 coaxials. I installed all of this about 2 weeks ago and everything went fine for a while. But last Wednesday the sound just stopped. Neither the cd player or tuner worked, yet the deck was still on, showing that music was playing and functioning fine in everyway. An hour later I got back in the car and it started working fine. Then Saturday same thing, but this time it never came back. All that happens when I turn on the deck is I get a small pop sound from the left front speaker which is one of the mbquarts. I don’t hear this from any of the others. When I installed I used a wiring harness from bestbuy but the wires that came with the deck included a fuse box which I did not install because I did not wish to do all of the extra wiring. 

Does this sound like the deck or the wiring or what? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

well... could be a number of things. sounds like a loose connection somewhere. tear it apart and start checking wires. that's what i'd do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks sno, Ill start on that when I can and post the results.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is what I have done so far:

I replaced the deck with the stock stereo-same pop sound from the same speaker when I turn it on, nothing else. 

Not wanting to mess with the door panels if I can avoid it, I decided to mess with my multimeter instead. The power line is giving the deck a bit more then 12 volts. The speakers however appear to be getting no current at all when I use the multimeter on the negative and positive pins coming out of the deck. I did this with both the stock and the alpine and the same from each. I looked at the fuses in the box near the battery but none of them seemed to pertain to the stereo or be out anyway. 

I am somewhat at a loss as to what to do next besides manually checking each connection yet I don’t think that would be the problem seeing how no current is getting to the speakers.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

if your deck still turns on and plays music and all the options work the stereo is probally not the problem. it sounds like the front left speaker is grounding out causeing all the other speakers not to work either. u have to pull off the driver door panel and see if any wire is getting pintched anywhere...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Well, I found out what the problem was. I took off the panel and removed the speaker, and has I did this, water poured out of the magnet and coil. I am not sure how this got in there because it was not raining when it happened. The mounting area has plastic insulation that covers the speaker, so my only thought is that it trailed in from the wire. I’m currently trying to dry the speaker out and I hope it will still work. Any thoughts on how I can keep this from happening in the future?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

all u can do is to make sure that the door panel is back on the right way...or you can find a trail of rust to see if its leaking anywhere


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I just finished putting it all back together and everything is working fine. I did a bit of jury rigging that i hope will stop this from happening again, but only time will tell. Thanks sno and ccroaddog for your help.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Why don't you just buy some foam baffles? That will keep water out in the future.


----------

